# First photo of a black hole



## terri (Apr 10, 2019)

...and I say, Wow! 

Kind of smart, that Einstein fella.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 10, 2019)

Amazing image and technology.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 18, 2019)

Saw the program and yea wow,


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2019)

"Shot with a series of Nokia flip-phone cameras from 2003." Lol. (eight radio telescopes around the world,actually.)


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2019)

How the photo was made:


Scientists Unveil First Black Hole Image - Sky & Telescope


----------



## pocketshaver (May 5, 2019)

its not a photo, its a computer generated image.

Its like, if I use Poser 3D to create a "photo" of bigfoot buying loto tickets at the local gas station.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 6, 2019)

Its a fantastic image.....


----------

